# Game Thread: Magic @ Nuggets



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Orlando Magic (20-38)










*Orlando Magic Starters*





































K. Dooling D. Stevenson G. Hill D. Howard T. Battie 
9.4 PPG 11.9 PPG 15.6 PPG 15.6PPG 7.7 PPG
.424FG% 34.1 MPG .495FG% 12.4 RPG 5.9 RPG


Selected by the Detroit Pistons in the first round (2. overall) in the 2003 NBA Draft. 










VS 










Selected by the Denver Nuggets in the first round (3. overall) in the 2003 NBA Draft.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orlando Magic (20-38)







  vs Denver Nuggets (31-28)







*

Date: Saturday March 4th
*Time: 9:00 P.M. EST*

*Orlando Magic Starters*





































J. Nelson D. Stevenson H. Turkoglu D. Howard T. Battie 
14.1 PPG 11.9 PPG 13.9 PPG 15.6PPG 7.7 PPG
.477FG% 33.9 MPG 4.2 RPG 12.3 RPG 6.0 RPG

Key Reserves
















D. Milicic C. Arroyo
7.0 PPG 12.1 PPG
5.7 RPG .523 FG% 

*Denver Nuggets Starters*






































Denver Nuggets Starters
A. Miller R. Patterson C. Anthony K. Martin M. Camby
14.2 PPG 9.0 PPG 26.0 PPG 14.0 PPG 14.2 PPG
8.4 APG 4.7 RPG 5.3 RPG 6.8 RPG 12.1 RPG


*Orlando Magic Team Leaders*

PPG- Dwight Howard 15.6
RPG- Dwight Howard 12.3
APG- Jameer Nelson 4.4
BPG- Darko Milicic 1.83
SPG- Grant Hill 1.16
FG%- Darko Milicic .575%
FT%- Terrence Morris 1.000% 

Team Comparison


```
Orlando Magic 	                          Denver Nuggets 	
Record: 	20 - 38 (.345)	         Record: 	31 - 28 (.525)	
Standings: 	Third, Southeast         Standings: 	First, Northwest	
At Home: 	14 - 14	                 At Home: 	19 - 12
At Road: 	6 - 24                   At Road: 	12 - 16	             
Streak: 	L 4                      Streak: 	            L 1

Season                                                  Season  	
PPG: 	93.2	Opp PPG: 	96.5	            PPG: 	100.0	Opp PPG: 	99.8
FG%: 	.462	Opp FG%: 	.457	            FG%: 	.454	Opp FG%: 	.452
RPG: 	40.7	Opp RPG: 	38.3                RPG: 	41.4	Opp RPG: 	42.9
```

Division Standings

```
SOUTHEAST	
                 W	L	PCT	GB	HM	RD	CONF	DIV	PF	PA	DIFF	STRK	  L10	
Miami	        37	20	.649	-	21-6	16-14	21-9	8-1	100.5	96.2	+4.3	Won 7     8-2	
Washington	29	28	.509	8	20-10	9-18	20-15	6-5	100.2	98.9	+1.4	Lost 3	  5-5	
Orlando	        20	38	.345	17 ½	14-14	6-24	12-23	6-5	93.2	96.5	-3.3	Lost 4	  1-9	
Atlanta	        19	38	.333	18	12-17	7-21	14-19	2-6	96.5	101.9	-5.4	Lost 1	  4-6	
Charlotte	16	44	.267	22 ½	10-18	6-26	10-24	2-7	95.0	99.9	-4.9	Lost 1	  2-8
```
Yahoo Game Link 
Last Game's Recap 

*Upcoming 5 Games*

Monday March 6th @







Utah Jazz 9:00 P.M. EST
Friday March 10th vs.







Cleveland Cavaliers 7:00 P.M. EST
Saturday March 11th vs.







Golden State Warriors 7:00 P.M. EST
Monday March 13th @







Indiana Pacers 7:00 P.M. EST
Wednesday March 15th vs.







Utah Jazz 7:00 P.M. EST
​


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

It is great to see Jameer back. We really missed his outside shot and his penetration. I'm still amazed at the litte man's ability to get to the basket and finish.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Jameer better ****ing start.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Is it too much of a stretch to call Jameer the next AI?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Duck34234 said:


> Is it too much of a stretch to call Jameer the next AI?


Maybe it's a tad premature.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> Is it too much of a stretch to call Jameer the next AI?



:rofl: Yes.

And I certainly don't want him to be the next AI. I'd rather him be giving the ball to Dwight and Darko down low and let them score at a 50% clip than have Jameer scoring a bunch of points at a 42% clip.

If Jameer can give this team the 18-7-5 type numbers he was before then we'll be in very, very good shape.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Duck34234 said:


> Is it too much of a stretch to call Jameer the next AI?


I've been saying Mike Bibby since Nelson first started getting playing time last season, and I still think that's a very good comparison for him. Without question a capable scorer and deadly shooter, but someone who also is a point guard, unlike an Iverson or an Arenas. A guy who runs the offense and is a capable and willing passer. 

Jameer = Bibby


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

well hopefully the magic got a little miracle in them.. really wanna see jameer, darko, dwight to night as always


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I think that Dwight and Darko will both have great games, I think they'll find it easier to work inside against the Nuggets than the Suns, since the Nuggets won't double and triple team down low, since they have size.

Post you prediction about Darko night here.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

We ever gonna win another game? 2-17 after being 18-22 and in the playoff hunt.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

That was an ugly game. I'm kinda getting pissed off at this team. You notice how Darko plays so well in the post? How they only ran that play once? Notice how Arroyo was so great at doing a pick and roll with Dwight? How come they havent done that once since the Cavs game? How come Dwight and Darko haven't played barely at all together? How come we haven't seen anything at all with Ariza? Goddamn, maybe its the alcohol, but I'm pissed off like a *****.


----------

